# Wire gauge for fans?



## chris0147 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi all,

I need some help with the red and black wire. I want to know what AWG size is for the red and black wire that most computer use?

I am thinking it is about 18 AWG but I am not too sure. The length of 2 pin wire I think is about 2mm.

The reason I am asking this is because I am looking for the PVC transparent wire size with the same size as the red and black wire that most computer use. I want to get the correct PVC transparent wire size because I am going to solder the blue led on the top of the fan to the fan motor for my fans as I want to make it more easy for me to attaching the wire on the side of the fans.

I've bought 22AWG transparent wire, but I have difficult to attached them on the fans as it is little bit too big so I need a little bit smaller size for the wire


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Then if your wire is too big at 22AWG you need to go to a smaller gauge which would be 24 AWG or 26 AWG. Note when dealing American wire gauge (AWG) the numbers go up as the wire physical size gets smaller.


----------



## chris0147 (Apr 10, 2009)

AVB said:


> Then if your wire is too big at 22AWG you need to go to a smaller gauge which would be 24 AWG or 26 AWG. Note when dealing American wire gauge (AWG) the numbers go up as the wire physical size gets smaller.


Thanks for your advice. I'm going to get 24 AWG transparent aluminum wire to solder it. Do you know where I can find one from if you can help me?


----------

